# Ski Jackets



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2010)

So I'm looking for a new one. I lost weight and my old one is too big.

I was pretty much sold on a Patagonia jacket. Really wanted the Primo, but it has a weird fit for me. Went to the Patagonia store to check it in person. Decided the Large Powder Bowl Jacket would work for me even though it's a bit heavier than I wanted. Ordered it from REI and when I got it it felt like a much bigger jacket that when I first tried it on (I was in a hurry since it was my lunch hour) so I went ahead and ordered a medium from REI (this makes it easy for me to return one). The medium got here today, and is too tight. I'm going to return both and go back to square one.

I want to get a jacket(shell) that is light, has a powder skirt (removable is cool), a helmet compatible hood (removable is again cool), waterproof, plenty of stash pockets, and the fits me well. I'm looking now because this when they are all coming out and all sizes and colors are available. I'm willing to pay full price to find the right jacket and not do the hit or miss thing with deals. Up to $500 is what I'm willing to pay. 

Any suggestions? Not a fan of racer looking jackets (Spider, Karbon ...) or New School baggy stuff.


----------



## Sky (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been hunting as well.  I won't Hijack the thread pal...but I'll be watching.  :>

Congrats on the wt loss!!  You're gonna make that GS suit look good.  :>


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, My jacket was big on me last year so I can only imagine about this year so please do all the leg work and let me know what you find since were about the same size!

I also noticed a lot of companies are going with "athletic" fit stuff and that just doesn't work for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for the reminder, My jacket was big on me last year so I can only imagine about this year so please do all the leg work and let me know what you find since were about the same size!
> 
> I also noticed a lot of companies are going with "athletic" fit stuff and that just doesn't work for me.



Same size? We're close to the same height (5-8/5-9), but I just slid under 200lbs. You are closer to 170 or so. That medium Powder Bowl jacket would prob fit you well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2010)

Sky said:


> You're gonna make that GS suit look good.  :>



Not even close ...


----------



## Sky (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in a category of my own due to height.  Cabelas or LL Bean caries the Tall sizes.  Haven't seen what I'm looking for.  Hesitant to venture elsewhere even if they offer "tall"...I need the "freakishly" prefix clearly stated.  :>


----------



## Sky (Sep 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not even close ...



The power of positive thinking.  :>


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 16, 2010)

How about one of these...

http://descente.com/men-s/men-s-outerwear-jackets/passport/free-lift-tickets

The two I've bought seemed to be real nice and there's nothing wrong with getting a bunch of free lift tickets.


----------



## GearGuide (Sep 16, 2010)

So my recommendation would be the Cloudveil RPK jacket. It's one of my personal favorites and the medium should be just about right given your height/weight.  See a review of the jacket at GearGuide.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2010)

GearGuide said:


> So my recommendation would be the Cloudveil RPK jacket. It's one of my personal favorites and the medium should be just about right given your height/weight.  See a review of the jacket at GearGuide.



Actually my current Jacket is an RPK. I kind of got the idea I wanted a Patagonia in my head and went from there. I've got to see if I can find a medium RPK somewhere to try on. They don't seem to have released their Fall catalog yet.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the Cloudveil RPK and it's great. There is an outlet in Freeport ME. I had a similar issue with being between a medium and a large and then came across a medium that ( for some reason) was larger than all the other mediums but smaller than a large. Just lucky I guess. 

A couple years ago the Freeport outlet had the previous seasons RPK for around $160 which is a huge discount on a $400 jacket.


----------



## GearGuide (Sep 16, 2010)

I just went through this same search and ended up with the RPK after looking at a bunch of other jackets including other Cloudveil products, and those from Mountain Hardwear and Marmot. I reviewed a bunch of those too on my site www.gearguide.info in case you're interested.  The RPK was just the best for me.  One jacket that you might consider, however, is the Marmot Genesis.  It's not quite as heavy as the RPK and the hood doesn't detach (a feature I like), but it's got just about everything else, and is good looking and pretty rugged. 

Last note, according to the Cloudveil's website, their Fall line should be out shortly.  I hope that's the case, since they seem to have been struggling this past year, getting bought out by a private equity firm, etc.


----------



## GearGuide (Sep 16, 2010)

I had to go looking myself to see if the new Fall line was actually out and found that KL Sports has a bunch of last year's Cloudveil on sale.  Here's a link to their Cloudveil store.  Prices don't seem too bad, not as good as your last deal, but still okay.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 16, 2010)

Have had good luck, especially breatheability, with Marmot and TNF.   Have always looked at that RPK after reading.
*The newer shells have some material that sheds snow quicker, where my Marmot hardshell of several+ yrs past possesses a little texture which allows some snow to cling to...fwiw.
$.01


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2010)

Backcountry has great deals on Stoic jacket now.


----------



## marcski (Sep 16, 2010)

I am a fan of a good marmot shell.  I have had 2 over the years. The newest is goretex tcr (I think those are the letters). Lightweight, wind waterproof, pitzips. I usually just ski in a poly-type shirt and a fleece vest.  If it dips below 20, longsleeve fleece.  

I do want to get a softshell eventually to compliment... You can also find marmot shells online for about 200.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a medium Cloudveil RPK jacket out for delivery today. Hope it fits.


----------



## EOS (Sep 21, 2010)

I went with the Outdoor Research Igneo last year and love it.  Removable hood and powder skirt...  Worth a look at for you.

*_Just realized you are looking for a shell, not an insulated jacket.  Oops!_


----------



## powbmps (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a SAC guy, but when looking for stuff in person I've been going to snowboard shops.  

Burton makes some nice stuff that is priced very well.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 22, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I'm a SAC guy, but when looking for stuff in person I've been going to snowboard shops.
> 
> Burton makes some nice stuff that is priced very well.



I've got a pair of "Biolight" pants from the early 90's that are still kicking. I've also got a pair of mittens I retired after about 12+ years. I still use them for outside work in the winter. I've also got a Biolight jacket that's useable. Again, from the early 90's. The stuff holds up really well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a medium Cloudveil RPK jacket out for delivery today. Hope it fits.



Just a tiny bit snug, I'm going to keep it and use it as inspiration to lose a few more pounds. Otherwise very nice, not as many pockets as the Patagonia, but I do like that the hood zips off. It doesn't zip off my older RPK.



powbmps said:


> I'm a SAC guy, but when looking for stuff in person I've been going to snowboard shops.
> 
> Burton makes some nice stuff that is priced very well.



I've found I'm not sure what fits me anymore so I'm reluctant to grab clothing items off of SAC right now. Not at all into snowboarder/newschool style clothing.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 22, 2010)

I learned my lesson last year after a couple failed attempts at ordering Oakley jackets online.



wa-loaf said:


> Not at all into snowboarder/newschool style clothing.



Look beyond the wacky patterns and XXL sizes Wa-loaf.  Paid full price for a Burton Poacher jacket last year at the Darkside snowboard shop in Stowe.  Set me back a whopping $149.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Look beyond the wacky patterns and XXL sizes Wa-loaf.  Paid full price for a Burton Poacher jacket last year at the Darkside snowboard shop in Stowe.  Set me back a whopping $149.



Nice price and all, but the big flap pockets don't do it for me. Maybe I'm being picky but like an the alpinist look, taped seems, sealed zippers, etc ...

This is what I wound up with:


----------



## powbmps (Sep 22, 2010)

I see what your saying.  That's a nice looking jacket.



wa-loaf said:


> Nice price and all, but the big flap pockets don't do it for me. Maybe I'm being picky but like an the alpinist look, taped seems, sealed zippers, etc ...
> 
> This is what I wound up with:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So I'm looking for a new one. I lost weight and my old one is too big.
> 
> ...
> 
> or New School baggy stuff.


But that's your answer! Just keep the old stuff, and bam, you're fashionable now!

Really makes weight fluctuations a lot less of an issue.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

Incidentally, my new jacket for this year (objects on teh computer are brighter than they appear):


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This is what I wound up with:



Have you worn it the past few days? How do you like it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Incidentally, my new jacket for this year (objects on teh computer are brighter than they appear):



did you buy some tall tees and plan on wearing your pants below your ass?  :razz:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 29, 2010)

I got a Marmot Aegis jacket for rain/bad weather, wondering if it'd be a good cold weather/ski jacket with a softshell jacket underneath along with proper layering...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I got a Marmot Aegis jacket for rain/bad weather, wondering if it'd be a good cold weather/ski jacket with a softshell jacket underneath along with proper layering...



Really any waterproof/breathable jacket will work for skiing as long as you have enough room to insulate underneath. I don't know about using a softshell, a nice heavy fleece or a puffy synthetic sweater would be good to wear underneath. Powder skirts are just a nice to have, but having enough pockets is important to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Really any waterproof/breathable jacket will work for skiing as long as you have enough room to insulate underneath. I don't know about using a softshell, a nice heavy fleece or a puffy synthetic sweater would be good to wear underneath. Powder skirts are just a nice to have, but having enough pockets is important to me.



this is my plan for this year on all but the coldest days. i have a northface shell that i've worn in high 20's. i plan on adding a good mid-layer fleece for colder days.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Powder skirts are just a nice to have, but having enough pockets is important to me.


Maybe it is different out west, but I have never found a use for a powder skirt. I ski more powder than the average skier, I have a powder skirt, I never use it, and I never get powder up my jacket. If I was skiing balls deep, I could see the need. Otherwise, for resort skiing, convenient pockets is definitely more important. Wind and water proof with breathability trumps all though. I just upgraded my jacket collection with a few items from Marmot and hope to have a better layering and a more breathable system, both in bounds and out.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This is what I wound up with:



How do you like it so far? I'm back looking since I'm not tall enough to wear the Stoic I ordered off SAC. Figured I'll check out Cloudveil again since I have two soft shells that fit well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> How do you like it so far? I'm back looking since I'm not tall enough to wear the Stoic I ordered off SAC. Figured I'll check out Cloudveil again since I have two soft shells that fit well.



Looks like they changed the style and added a storm flap. This is the one I have:





So far so good. I got a medium and it's a little snug on me, but the length is perfect. Would probably be a good fit for you if you can find one on sale. Maybe after xmas.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, going to keep my eye on their website after xmas(i'm also on their email list) and see if they go on sale. Not many places selling Cloudveil other than direct or KL Mountain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2010)

Seen them on Sierra Trading Post too.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Seen them on Sierra Trading Post too.



I think they're all gone.  I had been scouring everywhere for an RPK in the sierra color, or even that grey-ish color, in L or XL with no luck.  I ended up with one of these bad boys instead:






I haven't worn it yet, but I love the weight of it and it has plenty of features.  It doesn't have as many pockets as my old jacket, so I'll just have to carry less stuff with me.  The neck opening is a bit bigger than I would've liked, but I think it will be fine once I have layers on and figure out how to tighten it up properly with the hood on.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweet jacket, i'm a big marmot fan


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, going to keep my eye on their website after xmas(i'm also on their email list) and see if they go on sale. Not many places selling Cloudveil other than direct or KL Mountain.



Medium RPK for $179: http://www.levelninesports.com/Cloudveil-2010-Rpk-Soft-Shell-Jacket-Mens


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Medium RPK for $179: http://www.levelninesports.com/Cloudveil-2010-Rpk-Soft-Shell-Jacket-Mens



Appears I'm too late.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Appears I'm too late.



bummer


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I have never found a use for a powder skirt.



I don't need it much for keeping pow out but it does come in handy for keeping the warmth in.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Sierra Trading Post has a ton of jackets right now.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm 6 days in with my Mammut Chalten jacket, its fantastic, couldnt be happier


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2011)

pic..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> pic..



That's a sharp jacket.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!  Being Swiss it zippers on the other side which takes a bit to get used to, however its easier to do when leaving the bar for some reason 

Great jacket, highly recommended.  Wife got me the Mammut Dobson pants for my bday, Mammut makes a great product, very happy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone ever try Westcomb?

I like the looks of their Mirage Jacket


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen some jackets on the mountain by Mountain Hardwear, which were sharp looking. I believe the company started out in mountaineering and added some items for skiers, like the Cutaway jacket:






Website:http://www.mountainhardwear.com/

I'm considering getting one for next season. Three color selections. At $250 it's cheaper than most of the other jackets mentioned yet the quality looks very good and the buyer reviews are positive.
Does anyone have experience with Mountain Hardwear?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 5, 2011)

legalskier said:


> I've seen some jackets on the mountain by Mountain Hardwear, which were sharp looking. I believe the company started out in mountaineering and added some items for skiers, like the Cutaway jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have 3 Mountain Hardware softshells that I love.  The oldest is 5 or 6 seasons old, and aside from the random chairlift grease stain is as good as the 1st day I put it on.  IMHO, GOOD stuff, and garments that were designed by people who actually go outside and use them, and think (more times than not) intelligently about what features they'd want in that coat!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2011)

legalskier said:


> I've seen some jackets on the mountain by Mountain Hardwear, which were sharp looking. I believe the company started out in mountaineering and added some items for skiers, like the Cutaway jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a MH Windstopper fleece and soft shell.   The fleece is great for every day use.  I skied in it twice this  season.  It works pretty well for short sessions.  I got the soft shell  for spring skiing.  It's a very nice jacket, in fact, because it's raining,  I'm wearing it today.  For skiing, it worked, but I found my self  wanting something a little more ski specific.  I picked up the Synchro jacket.  It's more of what I was looking for and the jacket looks and feels like it's meant take on the weather.  The Dragon I got in a XL and it fits me nicely, but the Synchro is a XXL.

MH Cutaway jacket also has some insulation.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump!

Figured I would start looking for jackets early this week. I bought a medium Patagonia Powder Bowl jacket online the other week. It fit good other than the sleeves are about 6-8" too long on me(i'm 5-8 ) so I sent it back.

Anyone know what is going on with Cloudveil this year? I thought I remember reading that the private investors bought it back the end of last winter. I have a couple things from them and they all fit me perfectly and am interested in getting a jacket from them. Looked at their website, but it doesn't have any winter stuff up yet. Just wondering if anyone's herd whats going on with them?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Bump!
> 
> Figured I would start looking for jackets early this week. I bought a medium Patagonia Powder Bowl jacket online the other week. It fit good other than the sleeves are about 6-8" too long on me(i'm 5-8) so I sent it back.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on with Cloudveil this year? I thought I remember reading that the private investors bought it back the end of last winter. I have a couple things from them and they all fit me perfectly and am interested in getting a jacket from them. Looked at their website, but it doesn't have any winter stuff up yet. Just wondering if anyone's herd whats going on with them?



I need to lose some weight by ski season. My Cloudveil was kinda tight last year and I've put 10lbs on since ...


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I need to lose some weight by ski season. My Cloudveil was kinda tight last year and I've put 10lbs on since ...



Get crackin' dude on the weight. I've just knocked off 35 lb with another 20 to go.  Last year was my highest weight ever and my worst year skiing ever.  Always over tired.  Like carrying a baby around.  Trust me, you'll ski better and feel better.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2011)

Ended up getting another Marker jacket, they seem to fit me pretty good and at a decent price. Got last years Helios model shell.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2011)

where at and for for how much?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2011)

billski said:


> Get crackin' dude on the weight. I've just knocked off 35 lb with another 20 to go. Last year was my highest weight ever and my worst year skiing ever. Always over tired. Like carrying a baby around. Trust me, you'll ski better and feel better.


 
I have dropped 15lbs.  MTB'ing everyday since June for 12 miles.  Feel good.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> where at and for for how much?



Appear to be out of mediums now, had them in both colors Sunday when I ordered it.
http://www.peterglenn.com/product/marker-helios-gore-tex%C2%AE-shell-jacket-mens


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2011)

that's a good deal.  I'll be interested to hear how you like it.  I wonder how bulky it is being insulated


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that's a good deal.  I'll be interested to hear how you like it.  I wonder how bulky it is being insulated



It's not insulated. My other Marker jacket(5 year old) is insulated and it really is not too bulky other then it being a size large.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be sporting this


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2011)

I heard this snappy style was in for the coming season.

Do the MAMBA!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> I heard this snappy style was in for the coming season.
> 
> Do the MAMBA!!!



WTF is going on with the arms? Mono ski?:flame:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Ended up getting another Marker jacket, they seem to fit me pretty good and at a decent price. Got last years Helios model shell.



I noticed the other day that the jacket has an odd pocket on it. It is on the back right side and the pocket goes all the way across the back of the jacket, anyone know what this is for? Just an odd place and if you were to put anything in it it would probably be uncomfortable once you sit down.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed the other day that the jacket has an odd pocket on it. It is on the back right side and the pocket goes all the way across the back of the jacket, anyone know what this is for? Just an odd place and if you were to put anything in it it would probably be uncomfortable once you sit down.



Pics?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Pics?


Will post one later.

Maybe its for when we ride the lift together you can put your arm around me while keeping it warm and dry?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

I prefer a king size comforter!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I prefer a king size comforter!



Don't decide before you try!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed the other day that the jacket has an odd pocket on it. It is on the back right side and the pocket goes all the way across the back of the jacket, anyone know what this is for? Just an odd place and if you were to put anything in it it would probably be uncomfortable once you sit down.



That's where you pack the parachute.  You deploy it at the bottom of your run to help slow you down.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's where you pack the parachute.  You deploy it at the bottom of your run to help slow you down.



The jacket is way beyond my ability then!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> WTF is going on with the arms? Mono ski?:flame:


 
How did I miss this?  TwiggyOnhisknees swoops in and scores!!!!!

I have no idea what the f is going on.  It might be a little bit of Monica!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The jacket is way beyond my ability then!



Just don't deploy the chute in the woods or on the lift and you'll be fine.  You could even have it out for the entire run if you're worried about going too fast...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Pics?








[/IMG]

Starting from the right is the side pocket, pit zip, then the zippered pocket that goes across the back of the jacket. Can fit a lot of snacks in it but will crush them on the lift.


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

I need new pants this year, ripped the shit out of mine last day of the season last year when I fell and the ski popped off and sliced right into the thigh. Luckily it just took out fabric and not my femoral!


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Puck it said:


> How did I miss this?  TwiggyOnhisknees swoops in and scores!!!!!
> 
> I have no idea what the f is going on.  It might be a little bit of Monica!!!!!!



You got toasted little man!:uzi:

Nothin' butt the best for you buddy!!:lol:


----------



## SNOWPLAYERS11 (Oct 13, 2011)

Eek! Talk about luck. Good thing you're ok. No bumps or bruises?


----------



## SNOWPLAYERS11 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm super excited for winter.  I've mastered snowboarding, and now I'm going to learn to ski.  Snowboarding was almost identical to skateboarding, so it came very easy to me.  But skiing is a whole other can of worms,  I'm ready to open.  But I do need some new gear, its been about five years.  I'm keeping all of my gloves and goggles, but I need a re-up on ski pants, fleece, and a brand new jacket.  I was relieved to find a post about finding good necessities at TJ Maxx, and other discount stores.  Who doesn't love a bargain?!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Starting from the right is the side pocket, pit zip, then the zippered pocket that goes across the back of the jacket. Can fit a lot of snacks in it but will crush them on the lift.


Is the pocket mesh? Maybe a pit zip for your back? I can't imagine any other reason for having a pocket on the back of a jacket, that is bizarre.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2011)

Y generation fanny pack apparently :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Starting from the right is the side pocket, pit zip, then the zippered pocket that goes across the back of the jacket. Can fit a lot of snacks in it but will crush them on the lift.



Their description just called it a "Full Back Pocket - For Extra Storage", but they don't suggest what you might story in there??


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Their description just called it a "Full Back Pocket - For Extra Storage", but they don't suggest what you might story in there??



safety supplies?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> safety supplies?



Maybe.  It might be hard to access on the lift, if you wanted to have a safe lift ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2012)

Cloudveil has the RPK for $100 on their website along with a bunch of other winter stuff on clearance.
http://www.cloudveil.com/


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Most of the seam taping on my MH jacket laminated for some reason, except on the back, which is perfect.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Most of the seam taping on my MH jacket laminated for some reason, except on the back, which is perfect.



Do you mean delaminated?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you mean delaminated?



That's quite a coat to be able to laminate itself.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Cloudveil has the RPK for $100 on their website along with a bunch of other winter stuff on clearance.
> http://www.cloudveil.com/



That stuff went fast.  I got an email about this 2 weeks ago.  Within a day, all of the softshells (can't remember the name, but $40 for a $160 coat) were gone.  I should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.  Saw something on Cloudveil's Facebook page yesterday, too.  Looks like they may have restocked briefly.  All of the items appeared available, but when you tried to add them to your cart, a message saying "not enough quantity" (I wanted 1...) or "none available" came up.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 12, 2012)

kickstand said:


> That stuff went fast.  I got an email about this 2 weeks ago.  Within a day, all of the softshells (can't remember the name, but $40 for a $160 coat) were gone.  I should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.  Saw something on Cloudveil's Facebook page yesterday, too.  Looks like they may have restocked briefly.  All of the items appeared available, but when you tried to add them to your cart, a message saying "not enough quantity" (I wanted 1...) or "none available" came up.



Same problem. It went faster than I could click. I wanted a pair of RPK pants and a softshell....gone quick.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

kickstand said:


> That stuff went fast.  I got an email about this 2 weeks ago.  Within a day, all of the softshells (can't remember the name, but $40 for a $160 coat) were gone.  I should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.  Saw something on Cloudveil's Facebook page yesterday, too.  Looks like they may have restocked briefly.  All of the items appeared available, but when you tried to add them to your cart, a message saying "not enough quantity" (I wanted 1...) or "none available" came up.



I saw the Facebook post yesterday and that's when I bought one of the lighter jackets(the grid or something like that) in a medium and they did have the RPK in blue too cause I had it in my cart but took it out...... Went on today and they have about 3 things left in a medium.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2012)

Levelninesports has a lot of cloudveil at pretty good prices.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you mean delaminated?


The seam taping is no longer connected to the jacket.


----------

